# Game 77: San Antonio Spurs @ Golden State Warriors



## FreeMason Jr.

*April 10th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*

San Antonio Spurs (56-20) @ Golden State Warriors (31-45)


*Projected Starting Lineups*




































Tony Parker -- Manu Ginobili -- Bruce Bowen -- Robert Horry -- Rasho Nesterovic





































Baron Davis - Jason Richardson - Mike Dunleavy - Troy Murphy - Adonal Foyle

Spurs just got back from a very emotional win just earlier this morning. They should be exhausted and I don't blame them. That was the first actually good preformance from the spurs in while. Manu played more than 50 minutes last night and I highly doubt he'll be playing at all, and there is no word about Rasho's ankle yet that I know of, but I still put them in the projected starting lineups just in case they decide to make a special appearance. I'm still excited from last nights game. My head is still aching, my stomach is still turning, and my heart is still pounding. I could only imagine that it's the same way for most of you guys, but that game is behind us now. We've got to focus on tonight's game. If we lose, I wouldn't be too dissapointed because I expect us to; but if we win, I think we can safely say that the number one seed is ours :biggrin: .

*EaZy Keys to Victory** (Like the play on words type deal goin on? :biggrin: )*

*-Do not let Mike Pietrus do whatever he wants . He scored 28 pts (including a dizzling 6/6 3 pts) in the last game .

-Do not try to compete with the warriors offensively , they are just to good at it at the moment .

- Rebounding. Golden State never gives up on rebounds on both ends of the floor. The Spurs have to be prepared to block-out, because you can't afford to give such a high-powered offense multiple chances.


- Perimeter shooting. It's blatantly apparent that if we don't knock down jumpers, we can't win, especially on the road. I'm not sure if Manu is playing or not, but as a team we have got to hit some perimeter shots.


- Tempo. We have a much better chance in a halfcourt game as opposed to a full-blown shootout. This "Key" relies heavily on the first key (Rebounding), but if we can control the defensive boards and the tempo, we have a real shot at winning.*

~*Special thanks to Koko and ballstorm for actually making these keys to victoy*~

*Prediction: a loss, but an understandable one....as long as we don't get blown out too badly :biggrin: *

*Spurs: 86
Warriors: 98*


----------



## Bret

This is one of the cupcake games as a Warrior fan you think should win, but somehow I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## TheRoc5

nice nice ezealen very nice thread. i think everythin points to a loss but for some reason im not going to prict a loss we win. key player parker
101spurs
99warriors
hopefull it wont go into overtime but rather that and we win then not and lose.
*note this might be the last gm with out duncan :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> *note this might be the last gm with out duncan :biggrin:


 :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

ez will u be here tonight


----------



## P2TheTruth34

sorry OT but when will Duncan be back?? anyone know yet? just coming back for playoffs?


----------



## TheRoc5

there sayin he might be bak the nxt gm but not positive... so hopefully this is his last gm with out playing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

P2TheTruth34 said:


> sorry OT but when will Duncan be back?? anyone know yet? just coming back for playoffs?


The only date they gave just an estimate they made a while ago. Last update they had on Tim's injury said that they still hope to get him back by that day though, which was April 12th.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ez will u be here tonight


Yes I will, but I mite be off an on like last night.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> The only date they gave just an estimate they made a while ago. Last update they had on Tim's injury said that they still hope to get him back by that day though, which was April 12th.


brent barry said either last night or dallas gm that he definitly thanks duncan will be back the orginal day of estimate


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Yes I will, but I mite be off an on like last night.


hopefully it will be an easy victory and wont last as long lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I never heard that, but that's good news to hear. Although, Duncan is really the only one who knows when he will be back.


----------



## TheRoc5

thats whwt the lac announcers said


----------



## TheRoc5

i just bet 5000 on the spurs lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm a put 1,000 on them...bye bye points 

Edit: Spurs get plus 9! Maybe this won't be a waste of points :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

TheRoc5 said:


> nice nice ezealen very nice thread.


Yes very nice game thread...one of the best ive seen ...anyways my game prediction is 108-90 Gsw..heh sry guys but have to go with Gsw cause there on fire and u guys dont have duncan right now..maybe even with duncan u might now win but it would be very close..


----------



## TheRoc5

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Yes very nice game thread...one of the best ive seen ...anyways my game prediction is 108-90 Gsw..heh sry guys but have to go with Gsw cause there on fire and u guys dont have duncan right now..maybe even with duncan u might now win but it would be very close..


im the only one that thinks we can win :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Yes very nice game thread...one of the best ive seen ...anyways my game prediction is 108-90 Gsw..heh sry guys but have to go with Gsw cause there on fire and u guys dont have duncan right now..maybe even with duncan u might now win but it would be very close..


the only reason I don't think we'll win is because we just got back from a doulbt OT game earlier this morning.


----------



## banpeikun

hi, i want to bet on this game, halp!


----------



## TheRoc5

just got to v bookie its at the top


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

or go here


----------



## texan

We are gonna lose this game. Golden State has been on fire lately, and we have been playing like ****. Given, the game last night was very exciting, but we shouldn't have even been in position to loose that game, and overall we are still playing bad. Add in the fact that Rasho is out, and we should still be tired from last night's game, and that amounts to a loss. 

Prediction: Golden State 101 San Antonio 88


----------



## LineOFire

As much as I shouldn't, I have a good feeling about this game. I mean, the Warrior winning streak has to end sometime doesn't it? The odds are definitely against us though. Duncan, Brown, and Nesterovic will all probably sit out tonight's game. We are on a back-to-back with the first game ending today at 1:00 A.M. And the biggest disadvantage is that we are on the road, and we suck on the road recently. We have tons of built-up excuses but hell, this team better not go out there and suck up the joint or they will face my wrath.

The last two games we have absolutely dismantled the Warriors, playing especially good defense, but this one is on the road and I have a feeling they do not want to be swept in the season series. We have to play some good perimeter defense as the Warriors can smoke you from behind the three point line at any time. As long as Jason Richardson or Troy Murphy don't have monster games I really believe we can pull it off. It all depends on if our guys show up to play. Please, just no more road blowouts.

Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 107
Golden State Warriors - 101


----------



## TheRoc5

manu isnt playing he has a so called stomach virus


----------



## LineOFire

TheRoc5 said:


> manu isnt playing he has a so called stomach virus


ImSoDamnTired Virus I believe is what they call it. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> ImSoDamnTired Virus I believe is what they call it. :biggrin:


lol i dont think i have hurd that one lol i just hope it realy isnt a virus like shaqs


----------



## TheRoc5

enless it was a real virus or hes out cause of injury, he should of played the rest of the team is so should he.
2-2 tied


----------



## LineOFire

Ginobili+Nesterovic aren't playing. I would have made a different prediction. :curse:

Nazr is starting in place of Rasho and Barry is starting instead of Ginobili.


----------



## TheRoc5

not bad so far. 15-11 were winning we need to pick up our d a little and were rebound welll


----------



## LineOFire

Our perimeter shots are falling right now and the Warriors' are not. It's as simple as that right now. I have to say, over these past three games, our forced turnovers have been fantastic. Even in the Dallas game, the Spurs managed to get tons of steals off errant passes. That is a good sign.

San Antonio Spurs - 15
Golden State Warriors - 11

1st Quarter - 5:41 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

were still doing ok up 23-17 need to be a tad more agressive and big dog with a vertern move


----------



## TheRoc5

still up by 7. parker is realy doin a nice job deffense and offense. hope we can stay like this the rest of the gm or better :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

The Warriors are getting easy looks and are now starting to make their shots. Luckily, Tony Parker just hit a three and Nazr is doing an excellent job on the offensive glass/putbacks. He is proving to great in Rasho's place, at least for now.

San Antonio Spurs - 26
Golden State Warriors - 19

1st Quarter - 2:56 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

and here they come  humm parkers not in and this happens wow i wonder


----------



## TheRoc5

29
25 
were up by the skin of our teeth. parker has 11 and we need him to play most of the gm. it seems to me nazi is doing well on the boards and put back.. start of the 2nd


----------



## LineOFire

Tony Massenburg with the AND1 to put us back up by 4! A little reminiscent of yesterday's AND1 off the offensive rebound. Spurs are putting some scare into the Warriors. :clap:

San Antonio Spurs - 29
Golden State Warriors - 25

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

no its tied we need to play smarter


----------



## TheRoc5

they took the lead but has anyone haurd anything on duncan i just hurd to diffrent things


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Heys to everyone who decided to post tonight! :biggrin: I didn't see much of the first quarter but the spurs are actually hanging in there so they couldn't have played too badly. 35-34 after another three by Big Shot Bob :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

Our offensive is looking pretty stagnant here in the second quarter. We keep passing it around the wing, trying to penetrate, but no one can never get close enough to the basket for an easy shot. This continues and we waste too much time so we have to force a bad shot. Bring Parker back in!

San Antonio Spurs - 35
Golden State Warriors - 37

2nd Quarter - 8:17 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

davis gets to many calls we need him to get one more t lol down by 2 mid way through 2ND


----------



## TheRoc5

our offense is doing fine we need to play a little bit better d. mass is realy helping along with parkers 13. need to protect the post better


----------



## LineOFire

First Duncan-less road game where I can actually say that I am impressed with the way the Spurs are playing. Parker came back in and we started playing better again. Massenburg has been great so far.

San Antonio Spurs - 40
Golden State Warriors - 41

2nd Quarter - 5:41 Remaining


----------



## Guth

If Tony Parker ever wanted to prove that he is a franchise player, this would be the type of short-handed, gutty performance to do it in. Manu had his night last night, so if Parker can keep the pressure on all game, I will have a whole nother level of respect for him.

I know the Warriors are a really hot team right now, but remember they are still the Warriors. If we can put some pressure on them, they will fold like Tiger almost did today.


----------



## LineOFire

The Warriors are starting to pull away with some easy layups. Our defense has to step it up. We cannot let them continue to get such easy looks.

San Antonio Spurs - 40
Golden State Warriors - 45

2nd Quarter - 4:14 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

no were down by 5 pt why arent we tring hard on d we can play alot better on d were doing good on offense besides thouoghs last couple of possesion


----------



## TheRoc5

if we could housle at both ends of the floor we would be creaming them. were not playing any d


----------



## TheRoc5

were down by freakin 5 pts we should be up by double that. were only thinkin offenseivly. were doing great on getting o reb but they have double pts in the paint. we need to figure away to protect the paint


----------



## LineOFire

I swear, every single one of the Warrior baskests is either a wide open layup or a dunk. The defense right now is pathetic. The shooting is also starting to turn into the past two games. We are shooting 36% and the Warriors are shooting 48%. Was a nice play at the end of the half there. Too bad no one made a shot on it. 

Nazr is really doing great out there today. He has gotten the ball stripped from him a couple of times but he is playing the Malik Rose type game.

San Antonio Spurs - 49
Golden State Warriors - 53

Halftime


----------



## TheRoc5

this does give us a little bit of confidence cause were not playing any d and were down 5...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Good job on the game thread ezealen. Thanks for the help. :yes:




Anyway, I'm much more satisfied with our overall effort. It's a helluva lot easier watching your team lose when at least you know your guys are playing hard and playing to win. 




It's still going to be tough to pull this out, because Parker will probably fade away in the 2nd half again, but if we're going to lose, let's go down fighting. I'll be much more happier seeing our guys play with heart.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good job on the game thread ezealen. Thanks for the help. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm much more satisfied with our overall effort. It's a helluva lot easier watching your team lose when at least you know your guys are playing hard and playing to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still going to be tough to pull this out, because Parker will probably fade away in the 2nd half again, but if we're going to lose, let's go down fighting. I'll be much more happier seeing our guys play with heart.


parker wont fade away watch


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> parker wont fade away watch





I hope you're right. Manu isn't there to bail him out this time, so if we want a realistic shot at winning this game, Parker has to finish strong.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I hope you're right. Manu isn't there to bail him out this time, so if we want a realistic shot at winning this game, Parker has to finish strong.


last night i think parker was smart and realized manu was on fire and was taking over the gm. but we will see


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

both BB's get a three to put the spurs up by one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen get another three! He's got a dozen. 61-57 Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

GSW get two threes and take the lead 61-63...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

a very wierd "play" gives Horry a three ball! 64-63. This game is just going back and forth.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Davis with a dunk causing the spurs to call a time out. 64-67 GSW


----------



## LineOFire

Wow! That was like 6 three pointers in a row for both teams! Amazing shooting going on right now. Of course, Spurs gave the lead up by giving up two dunks, including an alley oop, to the Warriors.

San Antonio Spurs - 64
Golden State Warriors - 67

3rd Quarter - 7:17 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

:curse: stop making dumb passed i could steal some of these. we started off playing good now were letting them do what ever. focus


----------



## TheRoc5

davis looks like a chick munk lol... i have to leave the comp but post well


----------



## LineOFire

It's official. Tony Parker has disappeared in the second half once again. Baron Davis is destroying our defense and getting everyone open shots.

San Antonio Spurs - 72
Golden State Warriors - 82

3rd Quarter - 3:41 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

Ugghhh...so frustrating...to...watch. We got so close many times in that third quarter to take the lead and we screwed it up on each and every one of them. :curse:

San Antonio Spurs - 82
Golden State Warriors - 90

3rd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

Barry with the AND1!!! :clap: We are back within striking distance. Golden State is missing their shots right now so let's keep it that way.

San Antonio Spurs - 91
Golden State Warriors - 95

4th Quarter - 10:02 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

Play some defense!!! Baron hits a three and the Warriors are suddenly inspired. :curse:

San Antonio Spurs - 94
Golden State Warriors - 100

4th Quarter - 5:40 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down two. I really can't take what they are doingt to me. Two stressfull games like this practicly on the same day! After all this they better win!


----------



## LineOFire

I can't say enough about Nazr tonight. He is the reason the Spurs are still even in this game. Parker is showing signs of waking from his second half slumber. Everytime we get close though it seems the Warriors just extend the lead right back. We are so close to another road victory against one of the hottest teams in the league.

San Antonio Spurs - 105
Golden State Warriors - 107

4th Quarter - 2:26 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony ties the game, but then golden state makes the and1 :curse:


----------



## LineOFire

Tony needs to hit his three throws! Baron Davis, just like when the Warriors made their big run, is driving at will to the basket and everything is falling for him.

San Antonio Spurs - 109
Golden State Warriors - 112

4th Quarter - 1:12 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker gets the and1 but misses the free :curse: . Spurs down 3 with 1:12 left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry gets the and1!


----------



## LineOFire

Barry with the AND1 opportunity!!!! :clap:

San Antonio Spurs - 112
Golden State Warriors - 112

4th Quarter - 1:05 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

HOLY CRAP!!!! Another great game!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Big Shot Bob counters GSW's three with his own!


----------



## Guth

Horry with another huge shot


----------



## Guth

Tony [email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony gets the basket! spurs up 2 with 5 seconds left!


----------



## Guth

Oh man, this is nuts...two games in a row...allright, we know the ball is gonna be in B-Diddy's hands, we gotta keep him out of the lane...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

NO! NO! NO! NO! NOT ANOTHER OVERTIME!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## LineOFire

[email protected]#$% they left the lane wide open for Davis to lay up the easy basket. That possession was basically a model of this entire game. I cannot handle another overtime.


----------



## Guth

Holy Crap!! What in the world happened? I couldn't tell from the radio...I know Davis hit the shot, but what was it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone else notice that in the last two games we have tripled our amount of OTs for the entire season?


----------



## LineOFire

Davis is so unreal!!! He is hitting everything!


----------



## LineOFire

Guth said:


> Holy Crap!! What in the world happened? I couldn't tell from the radio...I know Davis hit the shot, but what was it?


A ridiculously easy layup.


----------



## Guth

Tony Parker, another big shot...we just have to keep playing D and get DEFENSIVE BOARDS...we cannot allow 2nd chances...


----------



## Guth

LineOFire said:


> A ridiculously easy layup.


That is what I was afraid of


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> A ridiculously easy layup.


sorry, but that shot was not easy. That was a difficult, off-balance, no look layup that should never have gone in.


----------



## Gambino

another thriller involving the Spurs lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Last night it was Manu, tonight it's Tony! And I can't say enough about Horry...he really picked a great time to bring his clutchness back.


----------



## LineOFire

This is no longer LineOFire. I am his mother and his head has just exploded. He is being rushed to the hospital as we speak.

San Antonio Spurs - 125
Golden State Warriors - 123

Overtime - 2:04 Remaining


----------



## Guth

ezealen said:


> sorry, but that shot was not easy. That was a difficult, off-balance, no look layup that should never have gone in.



Regardless, he got into the lane, which should have never happened because we knew it was coming


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker again! That's why he's my boy!


----------



## Guth

TP with his career high 33 pts!!!! Way to take over little man


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony misses!?!?! Nazr gets the rebound and the foul though :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nazr with another offensive rebound, and draws the foul again!


----------



## Guth

De***** Fis**** is automatically a curse word....


Nazr with another huge board...he now has 15 on the night (8 offensive)...just a great game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nazr with a defensive rebound and guess what!....ge draws the foul :yes:


----------



## Guth

Nazr with rebound #16...now to the free throw line for a 2 possession game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nazr misses both frees  . but the Spurs are up three and they should have the last possesion of the OT.


----------



## LineOFire

NOOOOOO!!! I hope he didn't screw his amazing game with those two missed free throws! :curse:


----------



## Guth

Crap...I swear, JJ Redick could come to the Spurs and only manage to shoot 70% from the FT line...


----------



## Guth

I'm with you LineOFire, I don't think my 18 year old blood pressure can take many more games like this...but I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nazr!!!!!! He gave them an and1 and he fouled out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker!!!!! He left WAY too much time!!!!! 3 seconds left and GS has the ball and it's all tied up.


----------



## LineOFire

Wow. Parker and Nazr had the best games of their lives and they screw it up on three straight possessions. The second double-overtime in a row.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

IN AND OUT!!!! I swear, that ball was in the basket for 15 minutes before it came it out! The Spurs are going to be the death of me. If I'm not posting tomorrow, you all know why.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Wow. Parker and Nazr had the best games of their lives and they screw it up on three straight possessions. The second double-overtime in a row.


Yep...we quadrupled are OT amount for the season in the last two games....


----------



## Gambino

Why is this game not on tv. I mean WHY? :curse:


----------



## Guth

Unbelievable...at this rate, by next week we are going to be starting Sean Marks, T-Mass, Mike Wilks, Linton Johnson and Will Sevening...How many of these games can a team take/have?


----------



## LineOFire

I have to say. I have no confidence in the Spurs for this overtime. I feel something bad happening. We no longer have the spark plug Nazr and I bet Parker is mad he missed that shot and gave them a chance to win. I hope he uses that to motivate himself to dominate.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Foyle are h/e u spell it has fouled out! Big Shot/Block/Foul Drawer Bob :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horrible, Horrible Call!


----------



## Guth

Way to go new fella


----------



## LineOFire

The Big Dog with the even bigger shot!!!! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Golden State steps out! Spurs ball!


----------



## Guth

Fantastic...now we can get the last shot...Let's end this and go to bed...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Fantastic...now we can get the last shot...Let's end this and go to bed...


Amen. Hopefully we don't leave too much time on the clock again.


----------



## Guth

Ttttttooooooooonnnyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TOO MCUH TIME AGAIN!....but Tony makes it this time :biggrin: . Spurs up two with 2.9 seconds left.


----------



## Nephets

Can't let them get a three. No way no how.


----------



## LineOFire

For the love of god Tony! Take your time!!! Good job making the shot though. Excellent play. It was exactly like Davis' play at the end of regulation.


----------



## LineOFire

Nephets said:


> Can't let them get a three. No way no how.


I have a horrible feeling down in my stomach.


----------



## LineOFire

Did you see what they tried to do on that play? They are definitely going for the win right here. Richardson headed straight to the three point line.


----------



## Guth

LineOFire said:


> Did you see what they tried to do on that play? They are definitely going for the win right here. Richardson headed straight to the three point line.



Then I am with you...this doesn't feel very good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Can you believe some of those fans and GS warriors were trying to say it was a shooting foul? Like they'd shoot a new look, over the back three pointer at the end of the game :rofl:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Big Steal Horry!!!! Big Steal Horry!


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs win!!! The Spurs win!!! Big Deflection Rob!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Guth

In the words of my boy, Craig Kilborn "Good night, game over, drive home safely"...just a gutty performance all the way around...Nazr, Horry and especially TP...way to go guys, you deserve that rest tonight...


----------



## Nephets

Anybody see Fisher hug the ref? :dead: 

Good win though. Close game, but the Warriors played incredible. They will be a real threat next year for sure.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Anybody see Fisher hug the ref? :dead:
> 
> Good win though. Close game, but the Warriors played incredible. They will be a real threat next year for sure.


next year...tonight, we dance like bananas...AGAIN! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, what a gutty win. We've played with some serious guts these past two games, and I can tell ya I'm very happy with these two wins. This takes a lot of bad taste out of my mouth, and boy am I happy to see our depth kick in and win us these games. 



Parker was amazing tonight. He made a few mistakes, but overall he was amazing. Great game out of him, and all I can say is it's about time he played through the whole game. Barry, Mohammed, Massenburg, Bowen, Horry, all thumbs up to these guys, especially Barry and Mohammed. Mohammed brought much needed toughness in the paint, and he came up with a huge game for us. Major, major props to Mohammed. Major props to Barry as well, he played tough and made several big plays. Bowen hit some very timely shots, so I'm very satisfied with his performance. How about Massenburg? This guy has been awesome these past two games. Yes, awesome, with no exaggeration. He's been battling it out inside on both ends of the floor, amd he's had some huge plays. Massenburg is on that playoff roster. Sorry Marks, but Massenburg is a tough SOB. Glenn Robinson was chunking up shots, but his points were still valuable, and I'm just overall happy with having him on the team.




Again, I loved to see the heart, guts, and competitiveness this team showed these past two games. The Clipper game less so, but boy was this an absolutely huge win for us. We're a half game away from Phoenix, and we're one win or one Dallas loss from being division champs. Biggest win of the season? If not, then it's defintely #2 then.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Remember guys, we mite have Tim back for the next game. Time for a little pre-playoff run? :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

damn and i missed it... that sux. i so wish i was able to watch this game... especially when parker played well...


----------



## LineOFire




----------



## ballstorm

Good work for the introduction thread ezealen ! Even if this part ("Do not try to compete with the warriors offensively , they are just to good at it at the moment") proved to be completely wrong . 

I read all of your comments guys , and I thoroughly appreciated it . That was a real piece of athletic literature .Suspens , emotion , disbelief 

Another nerve-racking game but a great win which I hope will help the confidence of the team . Does it means that the Duncan-less Spurs can only win if they outscore their opponent? 

Anyway , I think that this win and the last one too breathed a new life into the team . Nazr has come out big and the same goes for Barry and Massenburg . If only Duncan could be back soon the timing would be great .


----------



## mr_french_basketball

*my ratings*

Parker : 9/10
Mohammed : 9/10
Horry : 9/10
Bowen : 9/10
Massenburg : 8/10
Marks : 7/10
Barry : 6/10
Udrih : 3/10
Wilks : 3/10


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Parker : 9/10
> Mohammed : 9/10
> Horry : 9/10
> Bowen : 9/10
> Massenburg : 8/10
> Marks : 7/10
> Barry : 6/10
> Udrih : 3/10
> Wilks : 3/10


Lower Bowen one or two and you got it.


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: my ratings*



ezealen said:


> Lower Bowen one or two and you got it.


bowen had near a carrer high last night in points


----------



## TheRoc5

sorry my computer messed up. great gm we won!!!!!!!!!! eva needs to come to more gms lol parker was in a battle with baron i havent seen one that good in awhile one of the best. cant wait till duncan comes back we realy need him right about now to go on a playoff run with confidence so we can take denver out quicker and easyer. great gm we cant celibrate to long we have to concentrate on tomrows gm. it might be a little tought cause of fatiuge but its portland so that helps. if duncan doesnt come back at the last three gms i will be worried but im fine any way before. duncan seems to be healthy in pictures and on the court so thats good. GO Spurs GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: my ratings*



TheRoc5 said:


> bowen had near a carrer high last night in points


That doesn't really prove much, but I may have just been blinded by Nazr, Tony, Glenn, and Horry's big game.


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: my ratings*



ezealen said:


> That doesn't really prove much, but I may have just been blinded by Nazr, Tony, Glenn, and Horry's big game.


wow it was a fun/scary gm last night... i think and hope we can win the remanding gms


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: my ratings*



TheRoc5 said:


> wow it was a fun/scary gm last night... i think and hope we can win the remanding gms


I don't get what that had to do with what I said...


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: my ratings*



ezealen said:


> I don't get what that had to do with what I said...


u being blinded by the players and the gm cause it was so fun to watch lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: my ratings*



TheRoc5 said:


> u being blinded by the players and the gm cause it was so fun to watch lol :biggrin:


It was kinda that...I guess. What I meant was that I didn't notice how any of the other players did because Parker, Nazr, Glenn, and Horry distracted me. To me it felt almost like they were the only Spurs playing last night. Not that the other played bad, just that they didn't play anywhere near as well as those four.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: my ratings*

Glenn Robinson's points were very valuable, but I didn't think he had one of the best performances of the night. Barry and Massenburg had better games IMO, and they were on the floor for the most crucial parts of the game.


Fantastic all around effort though. I could usually come up with one player to bag on for his performance in these game threads, but I really can't think of any right now.


----------

